# Bucky



## ra7751 (Sep 10, 2009)

Bucky crossed the bridge on Sept. 9, 2009. He came to us a bit over 4 years ago as an owner surrender. His family was moving and pets were not allowed. He was about 3 when he came to us. But Bucky had an unusual story. He was an amputee. His leg was amputated after it was severely fractured while he was in Oklahoma. Having a rear leg amputated causes some severe stress on the spine and internal organs but Bucky adapted. But we knew over time that his spine would be damaged by the unnatural torqing. He had been presenting some pain for a few months and we had him on pain meds. But there is only so much you can do. We were discussing how long we were going to allow him to decline.....but Bucky adapted to that too and he slipped quietly away. Farewell Bucky....binky free on all four legs again...forever.

Randy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Bucky sounds like he was an exceptional bunny, even if only on three legs. One of our rescues broke her back leg and we had to have her PTS. The amputation was going to be $1200 and I was going in for hand surgery at the same time and couldn't take care of her or afford the surgery. That was more than 4 years ago and it still hurts as she was a sweety. I"m glad Bucky had 4 years with you. Binky free at the bridge little man and say "hi" to my little Nik-Nik.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. ink iris:Rest in Peace Bucky ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

:rip: Sorry 4 ur loss


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for giving him a chance to enjoy those years! I'm so sorry for your loss.ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 11, 2009)

What an extraordinary rabbit. I'm so glad he had 4 good years with you, and is now free of all his burdens. 7 is a good age for a bunny, particularly one with a handicap.

Binky free, Bucky. :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

Bucky sound's like he was a little fighter.....so very sorry you lost him.


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Randy 

Binky free Bucky.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, Bucky sounds like he was an exceptional bunny. 

Binky free Bucky.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.

Jeff


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Randy... he sounds like he was a very special little guy!!

Binky free Bucky!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry for your loss,

Binky free Bucky :angelandbunny:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 18, 2009)

i don,t venture this way often because of personal experience,with grief//randy,s comments were very well said-as i had the honor of caring for a disabled rabbit-(18-mon.)-before she passed,,rip-bunbun,,,sincerely james waller:inlove:ink iris:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry Randy.
Binky free, brave Bucky.


----------

